# Internet security virus software



## Matt2479 (Feb 4, 2017)

I am looking at what brand to buy for internet security virus software, can you please suggest a good brand to go with?

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Here you go,(free version),
https://www.malwarebytes.com/mwb-download/


----------



## Matt2479 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank, which brands do you suggest purchase?

I have looked at brands such as trend micro, bitfender, mcafee, total av and kaspersky.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

A lot depends on the operating system you're running. If it's Windows 10 you're best to stick with the built-in Windows Defender to avoid potential problems due to incompatibility.


----------



## Matt2479 (Feb 4, 2017)

Think i am running windows 8


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Windows Defender is still a good option on Windows 8.1, it's what I'm using and haven't had any problems but I have a lot of security in my browser (Firefox with NoScript and AdBlock Plus add-ons). Of course it's important to practice safe surfing habits as well.


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

I use _Microsoft Security Essentials & AppCheck Anti-Ransomware for real time protection in Windows 8.
Free Malwarebytes for comps that are infected.

Microsoft Security Essentials ( MSE )
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/Microsoft-Security-Essentials.shtml
http://www.techsupportalert.com/9best.htm
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/security-essentials-all-versions
System requirements
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/security_essentials/SystemRequirements.aspx#mainNav
Check list for installing Microsoft Security Essentials
http://experts.windows.com/w/experts_wiki/89.aspx
Can Microsoft Security Essentials ( MSE ) protect me from online banking and shopping.
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-shoping/a46e5710-89b1-4a64-85df-328e356121dd

AppCheck Anti-Ransomware
https://www.softpedia.com/get/PORTA...---Antispyware/AppCheck-Anti-Ransomware.shtml
https://www.checkmal.com/product/appcheck/

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware ( MBAM ) 
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware.shtml
http://www.freewarefiles.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware_program_54166.html
http://www.freewarefiles.com/screenshot.php?programid=54166
http://www.malwarebytes.org/downloads/
_


----------



## traims (May 18, 2019)

did you try mcAfee


----------



## Matt2479 (Feb 4, 2017)

traims said:


> did you try mcAfee


I looked at Mcafee and considering this also, so many brands to choose from


----------



## Matt2479 (Feb 4, 2017)

jmatt said:


> I use _Microsoft Security Essentials & AppCheck Anti-Ransomware for real time protection in Windows 8.
> Free Malwarebytes for comps that are infected.
> 
> Microsoft Security Essentials ( MSE )
> ...


Thank you for the info.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Have a read at these independent antivirus testing web sites:

https://www.av-comparatives.org/

https://www.virusbulletin.com/

Pick one that has rated well over several tests. Rankings change from one test to the next, so pick one that has performed well over 2 or 3 tests.

Most people here report that their AV is good. It should be noted that a AV is only good if it catches something. Either that person is a careful computer user, or their AV is no good. For instance I only use Windows 10 Defender, it has never caught anything, so I would not report that it is 'good'.

Also, the independent tests use 'known' viruses to test each product. Viruses evolve and gets updated by their writers. Viruses have version 1, 2 and 3 and so on. Some AV have features that detect previously unknown viruses. Some use behavior heuristics, and some use artificial intelligence learning to gather 'patterns' from past viruses. Since testing cannot be done on something that is unknown, the one you select is also based somewhat on trust that their detection mechanism for unknown viruses is OK.


----------



## lynx1021 (Jan 7, 2014)

I my opinion I don't like McAfee, I bought the program and put it on my computer in 1998 and it hosed my operating system (Win98) and they are always trying to sneak McAfee on your computer with Adobe updates.


----------

